# Use of "Glycerine"



## Maui Joe (Aug 24, 2004)

CW had mentioned at one time of increasing the body of a wine with additions of adding Oak chips, juice of the banana, and adding Glycerine. Knowing that Glycerine is used as a finishing formula, there is "no dosage" guidline to follow...Does anyone have that pertinent info available? Thanks!


----------



## Hippie (Aug 25, 2004)

I think it is just to taste, but you can use the whole banana, chop up peels and all and hold back the tannin powder if you do. Add glycerin a little at a time to taste, much like sweetening with sugar syrup. The glycerin will add 'vinosity'. I think that is like a combination of viscosity and body.


----------



## bdavidh (Aug 25, 2004)

Glycerin??? As in the emollient?


There must be a different kind than the bottle I have. The warning label says not to ingest and to seek medical help if ingested.


That's not something I want to add to my wine.


----------



## Maui Joe (Aug 25, 2004)

I have used "Banana"a few times in my fruit wines. It does improve the viscousity of the wine. The Glycerine is very thick and resembles that of clear"Karo" syrup.


bdavidh, "emollient" as in "softening agent?" Probably related somewhat, but formulated for wines. I understand that many commercial wineries use this product as well. I am curious but somewhat reluctant...have never used the product yet...


----------



## Hippie (Aug 26, 2004)

I have never used it and probably will not.


----------



## bdavidh (Aug 26, 2004)

Ok, so there's one for wine, I'm sure George probably carries it, but I don't think it's something I'll try.


The banana intrigues me, do you use it ripe, over-ripe, under-ripe, or does it matter? The whole banana? Peeled? Chopped up? During fermentation, or can you do it during aging?


I've got a Pinot Noir that might benefit from that.


----------



## Maui Joe (Aug 26, 2004)

I have used banana withskins and without depending how nice it looks at the time. I kinda shy away from using the skins when it is overly dark and black. As far as ripeness, I wait until it reaches maximum ripeness. I found out that theflavor of the banana improves as well as sweetness the longer you let it ripen. I chop it up, place in nylon mesh strainer and simmer on stove with the water that I add to the wine. I guess that the type of banana one uses would also matter greatly as well. Chinese and Williams variety is most common here in Hawaii. Apple is also available but I find that a bit "too tart." Hope this helps.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 26, 2004)

Use the peel if you want extra tannin. Wash the whole banana in your sulphite solution if you are worried about the dark spots which, are just an indication of a ripe banana. Chop it up peels and all or just mash up the edible part and add to primary.


----------



## Maui Joe (Aug 27, 2004)

Brown on the banana doesn't bother me too much, but seeing the black kinda freaks me out. Meta I agree would take care of the worry though. Thanks!


----------



## geocorn (Aug 27, 2004)

The black spots used to bother me until I saw how banana bread was made. It's almost like the blacker the banana the better and my mother-in law makes the best banana nut bread in the world. Her secret is something Joe will appreciate. She mixes in chopped pineapple. Not only is the flavor wonderful, but the pineapple keeps it moist for days.


----------



## bdavidh (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks guys, I'll give it a try on my next batch.


----------



## Maui Joe (Aug 27, 2004)

O.K. George, I promised that I wouldn"t mention anything about Hawaii (pineapples) etc. Yeah, banana bread is one of my "favorites." Adding pineapple sounds great. MY wife throws in some raisins and chopped walnuts sometime. I "forget my last name" when I see that available.



George, try the "raw sugar" if you want to part with some for that for the"banana Bread"...ummmm!





*Edited by: Maui Joe *


----------

